# Pocket Wizard for Sony Alpha



## RMT (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm currently shooting with an a350 and HVL-F56AM flash. Up until now I've been using the built in inferred to trigger my flash when off the camera. But I feel limited as it doesn't always flash, this is more evident with the new 24" softbox I just bought. Does anyone know of a universal pocket wizard that will fit my body and flash for around $50 or less? Thanks!


----------



## tsblo (Aug 5, 2010)

Your not going to find a pocket wizard brand trigger for less than 50$. The cheapest I've seen them go for is 199.99$ CDN each. You can however look at cactus, phottix, or any of the other generic ebay triggers.


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, 50 bucks is unheard of you can get the pocket wizard PLUS II for 164 off amazon as of this writing there were some used for 100 when I looked. They work great and I believe they will work with your Sony, though you might want to check first to be sure. Of course you will need one on your camera nad one for the flash as well so thats upping the price even more, but they are well worth it. I am getting some soon as I so miss em


----------



## RMT (Aug 6, 2010)

Of course a pocket wizard isn't going to be less then $50 ... my unfamiliarity with these devices have made me laughable - But yes thank you for the help. I'll look into these products tomorrow. My budget is under $100 - All I need for it is to work :thumbup:


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is a universal, pocket wizard type, radio trigger set with one transmitter and 3 receivers for $49.99:

PT-04 C Radio Wireless Remote Double-Flash Trigger?3Rx - eBay (item 280402884186 end time Aug-24-10 01:50:11 PDT)


----------

